
Build cloud-native apps faster for Kubernetes with Kabanero - jrepinc
https://developer.ibm.com/blogs/cloud-native-apps-kubernetes-kabanero/
======
zubairq
At yazz.com we have a similar goal to some of this. Keep at it!

